# Japanese Series 2 Cards



## pika62221 (Dec 27, 2015)

For those who collect and trade Japanese versions, I'm looking for a few from Series 2. I have ALL DLC items, ALL contest items, and the popular Sweets, and Gold series unlocked, so they can be added to any/all cards as well. The ones I need are (sorry, I don't know many of the English names of these animals):

Ichi-gou (197)
San-gou (199) and
Yon-gou (200)

I have available for trade:


Ricky (165)
Maiko-chan [Katie] (107)
Chitchi (141)
Chitose (194)
Meriyasu (190) and
Tonfan (185)


I know they're region free, but I'm collecting both doubutsu no mori and Animal Crossing, so I need to complete this series before 3 comes out in a couple weeks!


----------



## Plupap (Dec 27, 2015)

Just putting a translation here, to help out!

(197) Kid Cat

(199) Big Top

(200) Rocket


--------------------------

They have: Katie, Nana, Filbert, Chops, Vesta, and Gladys!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 22, 2016)

I have #200 Rocket if you want to trade for #194 Gladys. I would have to ship overseas as I am in the us. Let me know 

Never mind. Just got Gladys.


----------

